# Dark Blue GTO



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Saw a goat on the highway today, was blue but not like mine. I don't think they offered 2 different colors of blue in '06 so it must've been an '05. Anybody know what the color is called? Was quite a bit darker then my impulse blue, it looked really nice, was the first one I've seen of that color. And lastly, does anybody know if that color came with the black or blue leather interior option like the impulse blue does?
Dustin.


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> Saw a goat on the highway today, was blue but not like mine. I don't think they offered 2 different colors of blue in '06 so it must've been an '05. Anybody know what the color is called? Was quite a bit darker then my impulse blue, it looked really nice, was the first one I've seen of that color. And lastly, does anybody know if that color came with the black or blue leather interior option like the impulse blue does?
> Dustin.


 In 05 they made a Midnight Blue Metallic. I assume it was rare, it's hard to even find a picture of one. I don't know what the interior options were.

Too bad these pics were taken in bad light.


----------



## ohmy (Jan 16, 2007)

Midnight Blue came with BLACK interior with GREY sticking (steering wheel and shift knob) and GREY gauges....

[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

That's it! That was the car I saw, badass paint. Wonder why they didn't offer it for '06? Don't get me wrong, I love my impulse blue with the blue leather and gauges, but it is an awesome looking exterior color. I'm still waiting to see my first purple one. Those things must be kept under lock and key.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

yeah the purple ones are VERy nice...not overtly in your face...very tasteful..I went boring and got the black metallic...Although I do like that metallic red...


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

I was lucky enough in 2005 to have the choice between the 2 blues and went with Midnight blue, but I did drive the Impulse blue one first


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

The purple ones had pupple leather in all the same places as the red or blue. It too was very subdued. The gauges were purple. In 04 they also offered "Barbados Blue" which is also quite rare. It had black interior with Barbados blue gauges. I would have bought the purple one had it been an M6.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

A local dealer had a used Cosmos Purple '04 on their lot for quite a while, but I haven't seen it recently. Don't know if it had purple or black leather, but it had to have been there at least six months. I would think they'd have sold a lot of these to football fans in Baltimore or Minnesota.

I'm originally from Baltimore so it would have been a nice match to my Oriole-orange '06.


----------

